# New move



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I got a job at the chess game manufacturers. As I'm a bit of a rookie they've put me on knights :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: , which pawn shop did that joke come from ? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I started on the pawn shop floor but I had to turn down a bishop yesterday


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Beat me to it! Just posted a similar one!

I think you tell it better as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]

8)


----------



## Dale Mitchell (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the laugh - very best medicine!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> I got a job at the chess game manufacturers. As I'm a bit of a rookie they've put me on knights :?


You've just pinched SPECSMAN's joke - Oral is best. It's just below this one. Tut tut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I got a job at the chess game manufacturers. As I'm a bit of a rookie they've put me on knights :?
> ...


Actually, John-H posted this the day before mine.

If you read above on this thread; I have accepted that his version is better!

Good joke though; whoever gets the credit!

Have you seen my signature at the moment? Nearly piddled myself when I heard that one!

Specsman 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You are kind to correct but I counter that great minds think alike 

Your sig strip is funny and reminds me of an old Less Dawson joke: My wife cleaned out the attic the other day - filthy dirty, covered in cobwebs - but she's good with the kids. Which can be modernised to: My partner cleaned out the attic the other day - filthy dirty, covered in cobwebs but _they_ are good with the kids. Trouble is that highlights the lack of a gender neural pronoun so having to resort to plural which makes me a bigamist :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]. There's a blog about it https://illinois.edu/blog/view/25/31097


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

John-H said:


> You are kind to correct but I counter that great minds think alike
> 
> Your sig strip is funny and reminds me of an old Less Dawson joke: My wife cleaned out the attic the other day - filthy dirty, covered in cobwebs - but she's good with the kids. Which can be modernised to: My partner cleaned out the attic the other day - filthy dirty, covered in cobwebs but _they_ are good with the kids. Trouble is that highlights the lack of a gender neural pronoun so having to resort to plural which makes me a bigamist :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Les Dawson classic; delivered with his trademark dead-pan, sad face......

The wife ran off with the bloke next door.............. I do miss him.

Solid gold!

8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why don't female comedians tell father-in-law jokes ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> I got a job at the chess game manufacturers. As I'm a bit of a rookie they've put me on knights :?


You're lucky. They wouldn't even let me in due to my chequered past.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm worried now - they said I need to visit stores to get my green bottom felt or something :?


----------

